# Veterans Brag



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Tag was Best of Breed on two of the three days in Oklahoma this past weekend. He was shown in the Veterans class, and he will be eight years old this summer. Not bad for the old guy!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Who says you cant teach an old dog new tricks, Well done Tag.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Way to go Tag!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

A big congrats!! Gotta luv those ol' guys!!


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Awesome Daphne!







I always loved seeing the seniors out there. WTG Tag

Cherri


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

That's GREAT!! Go TAG!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Awesome - congrats Daphne & Tag!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!

I did not realize Tag was a senior now! What a grand guy!


----------

